# Mädels rund um Heidelberg gesucht!



## radl1973 (17. April 2014)

Hallo! Nach langer Verletzungspause (fast 2 Jahre) suche ich ein paar Mädels, die Lust haben, gemeinsam die Heidelberger Trails und Forstwege unsicher zu machen. Meine Kondition ist gerade etwas desolat - das wird aber sicher wieder!


----------



## BikingSan (5. Juni 2014)

Hey! Das passt ja wunderbar.  Ich wäre dabei die Heidelberger Trails unsicher zu machen. Das lange Pfingstwochenende bietet sich an, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprockette (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo! Ich würde gern auch mit euch auf den Heidelberg Trails und Forstwege fahren!


----------



## radl1973 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo! Das wäre super! Ich schicke dir eine Nachricht!


----------



## iAMx (12. Juli 2014)

Hey, hab ihr eventuell Interesse an noch einer Mitstreiterin?  Zum fahren aber auch um Techniken zu üben?


----------



## BikingSan (12. Juli 2014)

Na klar  Mehr per Mail.


----------



## radl1973 (14. Juli 2014)

Super! Freu mich total über das Feedback!


----------



## Warnschild (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn jemand von Euch auch Rennrad fährt, würden wir uns über weitere Mitfahrerinnen der Rapha-Womens'-100-Challenge freuen: Einfach am 20. Juli gemütlich 100 km mit uns fahren, keine Hektik, aber durchaus ein paar Höhenmeter. 

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden. 

PS: Wir fahren um 09:30 Uhr in MA am Engelhorn Sports los.


----------



## bikeIt. (5. März 2015)

hei allerseits!

Ich fahre MTB (fully) und Rennrad im Odenwald, PW, Rhein-Neckar-Ebene (RR), gerne auch konditionell und technisch anspruchvoll. Nach dem Studium sind leider immer mehr Bike-Kumpels/Freundinnen weggezogen und mittlerweile fahre ich i.d.R. alleine. Das würde ich gerne ändern.

Da sich jetzt die Sonne ja ENDLICH durchkämpft, dachte ich, ich platziere hier mal eine Nachricht, vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas...

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Warnschild (5. März 2015)

bikeIt. schrieb:


> hei allerseits!
> 
> Ich fahre MTB (fully) und Rennrad im Odenwald, PW, Rhein-Neckar-Ebene (RR), gerne auch konditionell und technisch anspruchvoll. Nach dem Studium sind leider immer mehr Bike-Kumpels/Freundinnen weggezogen und mittlerweile fahre ich i.d.R. alleine. Das würde ich gerne ändern.
> 
> ...



Hey, 

ich fahre öfter allein, häufig aber mit verschiedenen Gruppen RR. Mittwoch abends und sonntags auch mit einer MTB-Gruppe (allerdings muss ich jetzt erst mal mein Rad wieder in Gang bringen - lassen). Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du gern mal dazu stoßen.


----------



## Aninaj (17. März 2015)

N'abend Zusammen,

wohne auch im HD Raum und würde gerne mehr mit dem MTB in Odenwald und Pfalz unterwegs sein. Fahr allerdings ungern allein  Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit mir neue Wege zu erkunden. Fahre allerdings eher gemütlich - sowohl hoch, als auch runter - da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich was ergibt.

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (29. März 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> N'abend Zusammen,
> 
> wohne auch im HD Raum und würde gerne mehr mit dem MTB in Odenwald und Pfalz unterwegs sein. Fahr allerdings ungern allein  Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit mir neue Wege zu erkunden. Fahre allerdings eher gemütlich - sowohl hoch, als auch runter - da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe.
> 
> ...



PM


----------



## Caro2305 (9. April 2015)

Hey,

ich wohne auch erst seit in paar Wochen in Dossenheim und würde mich über weibliche Bike-Begleitung freuen. Am besten klappt es bei mir Donnerstags oder Freitags oder an den Wochenenden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und schreibt mir ne Nachricht, dass wir was ausmachen können.


----------

